# XMAS 2014



## Frocklizard (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok guys and girls What's everyone hoping for, or what are you buying yourself

I'm looking at a new swag. Any suggestion


----------



## Frocklizard (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok guys ill start it off then 
I went with the Hennessy hammock awesome bit of kit


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2014)

Broadly, things that fit under the banner of 'consumables'. Nothing that adds to the 'stuff that needs to be kept' collection. For example, fluro leader, lures, hooks, bottle of 12YO Irish whiskey, Inner Circle Back Dot rum etc.


----------



## Frocklizard (Aug 19, 2010)

OnceBitten said:


> Broadly, things that fit under the banner of 'consumables'. Nothing that adds to the 'stuff that needs to be kept' collection. For example, fluro leader, lures, hooks, bottle of 12YO Irish whiskey, Inner Circle Back Dot rum etc.


Hopefully the lot turns up especially the rum  enjoy your Xmas


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2014)

Frocklizard said:


> Hopefully the lot turns up especially the rum  enjoy your Xmas


A nip of Black Dot fixes whatever ails you after a cold winter session. However, it is bad for the brain cells. You sometimes forget how to spell 'black'


----------

